
14 Year Old Vending Machine Mogul Rejected 30M Buyout - jamsc
http://money.cnn.com/2016/05/10/technology/recmed-taylor-rosenthal-techcrunch-disrupt/index.html?iid=ob_homepage_tech_pool
======
drgath
Can anyone explain what prompted Six Flags to buy 100 of these, or what has
everyone excited? First-aid vending machines aren't new, nor are these
products that Six Flags doesn't currently sell. You can already buy some of
this stuff at gift shops, and everything else is (and should be) handled by
EMT on site.

Not saying this isn't a novel idea, just haven't wrapped my head around the
business model that hasn't already been done before, so I feel like I'm
missing something. Is it increased visibility in park leading to more sales?
Ability to eliminate some EMT staff? Ability to charge people for supplies
instead of giving them away?

~~~
qbrass
They don't expect to lose more money on this than they'd have payed for the
advertising this provides.

